# Reliability website reveals common problems



## AltimaBlues (Apr 6, 2006)

Nissan Forums is the first place that revealed the reason for problem with my 1998 Altima based on the symptoms I was experiencing. And, the discussions have included some key tips that proved invaluable. 

I happened to come across this reliability website that confims some other common problems that owners may experience. Presumably, the data is based on a large vehicle population. I'll be checking my Cannister Vent Contro Valve while I am replacing my intake manifold gaskets!

http://autos.msn.com/research/vip/Reliability.aspx?year=1998&make=Nissan&model=Altima&trimid=-1


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Ive had a 98 and 00 altima and both had the same exact problems that were outlined on the msn reliability reports. I think that its a bit more than 10% not to mention I checked other cars for people and what was listed is what was wrong with the car in the past few years. I think if your buying used, thats a very good site to check. But.... you have to remember that they add problems over time, so you might pick up a car the site says has no problems and in 3-5 years it will be listing 5.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry I misread, and that is true, out of the 3 or so problems listed, ive only had 2. As with most cars ive checked that against. Usually unless you get a real lemon you wont get everything that is listed. Non the less, Nissan in my opinion puts out the highest quality vehicles for the money. yotas and das might have less problems but you pay extra for the car in the first place.


----------

